# Are Hope Hubs/Wheels worth it?



## Tom B (3 Jun 2018)

I need a couple of wheels for my 2017 Boardman Team FS 27.5.

The oem are notoriously crap and as weakpoint, the front has knackered cup cone bearings and the rear has bearings not far behind and a non replaceable freehub which is like a dick in a bucket causing the cassette to wobble. freewheeling it sounds like concorde at take off with a handful of nuts and bolts thrown in each engine.

I've been looking at a replacement wheels and keep coming back to Hope Pro 4. But they're expensive and with the missus on statutory maternity I'm not sure I can afford it.

But are they worth it? Normally I'm a Shimano through and through sort of guy for reliability and value.

At the other end of the scale I have looked at fifty quid no name sealed bearings jobs from Baldwins cycles on EBay which might hit the spot certainly in the short term.

I'd be greatful for thoughs on either?

I mainly ride rocky trails and paths and bridleways around Northwest UK, I am not scared of getting wet and generally ride 20-30miles at a time. The bike has a SRAM cassette.


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Jun 2018)

Don't Hope hubs have cartridge bearings?

Mr Shimano's touching adherence to loose balls seems very good to me.

I have a pair of XT hubs that are on their second rims, 15 years old - still running fine. And I can service them myself.


----------



## simon.r (3 Jun 2018)

The Hope freehub is noisy, if that matters to you.


----------



## FishFright (3 Jun 2018)

I have a Hope front hub 18 years of mild to mental MTBing and still on first bearings . YEMV


----------



## Tom B (3 Jun 2018)

simon.r said:


> The Hope freehub is noisy, if that matters to you.



I'd prefer it not to be, but it's not a deal breaker,at least it's a way of letting folk know you're there. 

I'm more concerned about the price of Hope replacement freewheel units. I'm used to paying about twelve quid for Shimano stuff that rarely needs replacing anyway.


----------



## Tom B (3 Jun 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Don't Hope hubs have cartridge bearings?
> 
> Mr Shimano's touching adherence to loose balls seems very good to me.
> 
> I have a pair of XT hubs that are on their second rims, 15 years old - still running fine. And I can service them myself.



Are all Shimano hubs ball and cone?

I presume the Xt stuff seals better? My problem is I tend to leave it too long to service them and end up with pitted cups/cones.

I seem to recall yellowsaddle telling us that cartridge bearings were not all that.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2018)

My bestest mtb is shod with Hope wheels. Fronts, no prob. Rear suffered a disintegrating freewheel, so I'm in the middle. If I had to to it again I'd probably go for SLX hubs, that sweet spot betwixt price, weight and longevity.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jun 2018)

Tom B said:


> Are all Shimano hubs ball and cone?
> 
> I presume the Xt stuff seals better? My problem is I tend to leave it too long to service them and end up with pitted cups/cones.
> 
> I seem to recall yellowsaddle telling us that cartridge bearings were not all that.


Most shimano ones are I think. One of my xt hubs does have a nylon holder for the balls. Agree about the need to be disciplined. I do have marks on one of the xt cones but have reassembled with lots of quality grease and all fine so far.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2018)

I'd look at Superstar. I've a couple on my mtn bike, they get good press.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (4 Jun 2018)

Tom B said:


> I need a couple of wheels for my 2017 Boardman Team FS 27.5.
> 
> I've been looking at a replacement wheels and keep coming back to Hope Pro 4. But they're expensive and with the missus on statutory maternity I'm not sure I can afford it.
> 
> But are they worth it? Normally I'm a Shimano through and through sort of guy for reliability and value..



My approach to this sort of problem is to go out and pick up a cheap complete secondhand bike and rip it apart for all it's useable mechanicals. I've had them for as little as 99p and so long as you get something mechanically compatible in terms of wheel size and gears you can use virtually everything apart from the frame. However my MTB's are 26" by choice and I have stuck with old fashioned rigid frames, so my potential pool of cheapo donors might be bigger than yours as there are unwanted 26" BSO's everywhere ripe for cannibalisation.


----------



## Tom B (4 Jun 2018)

What spoke counts are you guys running? 

My current wheels are 32.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jun 2018)

32


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Jun 2018)

Tom B said:


> I'd prefer it not to be, but it's not a deal breaker,at least it's a way of letting folk know you're there.



I actually love em for that. Never having to both with a bell, or a cough or doing noisy gear change for the hell of it. You just stop peddling.

Regarding longevity, I've not really had any long enough to comment. I do like that fact you can convert then between 9mm QR, both thru, 15mm, etc.


----------



## Jody (4 Jun 2018)

I’m after a new rear wheel for my Anthem. Seriously considering getting a hope hub built up but not too keen on the loud freewheel. On a plus I like that they are compatible with different axle standards by changing the adapters, so effectively just re-lace the hub onto a new rim size and keep going rather than selling them on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2018)

You can add hub grease in the free hub to make it quieter..

I love Mavics ,Bullitt proof and some great deals around.


----------

